# Odyssea 36 watt Ultraviolet Sterilizer



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

i have 2 wpg, with co2 120 bpm.. I have some funky groth going on but not bad...Can someone explain how these things work. Do they stay on all the time or should it be placed on a timer. Any info will help. The tank is 180 gallons with hairgrass, swords, pearlgrass,SAURURUS CERNUUS and LUDWIGIA REPENS.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> i have 2 wpg, with co2 120 bpm.. I have some funky groth going on but not bad...Can someone explain how these things work. Do they stay on all the time or should it be placed on a timer. Any info will help. The tank is 180 gallons with hairgrass, swords, pearlgrass,SAURURUS CERNUUS and LUDWIGIA REPENS.


what uv do you recommened I hear this one sucks.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

UV filters are useful to kill free floating algea (green water) and kills harmful bacteria in the water.
I have heard some people say that it messes with iron and other beneficial micros that your plants need.
But, I have heard people say they swear by their UV filters.

My advice: Do what you want, and let us know your experience, good or bad


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> UV filters are useful to kill free floating algea (green water) and kills harmful bacteria in the water.
> I have heard some people say that it messes with iron and other beneficial micros that your plants need.
> But, I have heard people say they swear by their UV filters.
> 
> My advice: Do what you want, and let us know your experience, good or bad


cool i will look into it....glad to have you back. I will post some pics soon. I should be getting my 365 watt light in on the 30th. I am hoping this will help out the plants. as of now i am running alittle over 1 wpg. This will bump it up to 2 to 2.5 watts per gal. I can even get it to 3 it just depends on how i want to do it. what do you think.


----------

